# smoked trout help



## bossdogg (May 10, 2010)

I need some help.  we just got back fishing at a local lake and I landed a whopper of a rainbow.  he was 21" long but fat and had alot of girth.  the gentleman that took me cannot eat much fish.  in fact he normally gives all his fish to his wife to eat.  anyhow he said he has never tried smoked trout so I wanted to smoke the two fillets out of the big one and maybe a few of the smaller ones.  now it is filleted with no skin on and no bones.  I need something really low in salt.  what is a good basic no frills added recipe to brine and then smoke the trout.  right now I am stuck with hickory or applewood chips because I cannot get anything else.  I am running a propane smoker.  thanks for any and all help.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 10, 2010)

Check this out. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73882

I tried the brine and it came out great.


----------



## 5lakes (May 10, 2010)

Below is the brine I "stole" off Cowgirl's blog. Originally, it was used on catfish, but a couple of weeks ago I tried it on some perch. Excellent. You can adjust the salt in it. I use about what she notes. I smoked both with maple. 

 Cowgirl's brine

 1 gal Water
 1 cup Kosher Salt (I used 1/4 cup of salt)
 1 cup Brown Sugar
 8 crushed cloves Garlic
 1 small onion, rough chopped
 1/4 bell pepper, rough chopped
 1 tablespoon Jalapeno hot sauce
 1/4 cup teryaki sauce
 1 teaspoon bay leaf flakes


----------



## ncdodave (May 10, 2010)

I ALWAYS smoke my trout with Apple and nothing else. As for a brine I keep it simple.
1 gallon water
1/2 c kosher salt
1 1/2 cups dark brown sugar packed
2 Tbs. Emerils essence

In 1 qt water over medium high heat dissolve salt and sugar. Add to 3 qts cold water and stir in Essence. Place filets into a 1 gallon ziplock bag and fill with brine and seal. Let filets soak in brine 8 hours. remove from brine and let filets dry on smoker racks for 1 hour until glazed over. smoke trout 8 to 12 hours or longer at 200 to 225 degrees, depending on thickness of trout.

perfect trout every time and Ive smoked over 300# of trout in my old electric little chief when i was first starting out smoking


----------



## johnny1 (May 11, 2010)

If You Plan On Eating Them Right After Smoking,you Do Not Need A Brine...i Found This Out From An Old Back Woodsman,,,then You Aint Eatin All That Damn Salt...john


----------



## bossdogg (May 12, 2010)

I just went and got a hi mountian fish brine kit.  a buddy does it this way and it seems to turn out good.  maybe next time i will make my own brine.  thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 12, 2010)

of your 2 wood choices, use the apple.  I've done plenty without brine for immediate consumption.  smoke until flaky -- about 2 hours at 225-250 for 14-16 inch trout.  maybe a bit longer for the big one ya got there.


----------



## westsmoke (May 12, 2010)

I would put it on the smoker with applewood @190 for 2 hrs. You will really enjoy it while it lasts. Brines tend to be a bit salty.


----------



## dreadylock (Oct 5, 2015)

hi

i was cleaning my deep freeze found four trout still in store packaging must have been there for 2 to 3 months

we no longer put meat in freezer without vacuum packing becuase of this lost some good meat from freezer burn

inspecting them they had no freezer burn i would like to smoke them  but thought because of the age in freezer

i figure skin and flesh would be too soft to brine ,smoke and vacuum pack what i could not eat (they are 14 inches long about 1lb each

should i fillet them or leave whole?


----------



## ncdodave (Oct 5, 2015)

when ever i smoke fish i always filet then brine and and smoke it


----------

